# Watch RGV's Phoonk, alone in a theatre and win Rs 5 lakh!!!



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 31, 2008)

After the failure of Sarkar Raj and Contract (we're not even bringing up Ram Gopal Varma Ki Aag), Ramu has devised a new way to promote his next film, Phoonk. This hardcore horror flick is set to release next month. And Ramu claims that Phoonk is the scariest of all his horror films.  

 So much so that now Ramu and Azam Khan, his producer, have, rather immodestly, announced a prize money of Rs 5 lakh for anyone who can dare to see the film all alone in the theatre. Darna strictly mana hai.  

 Azam Khan says, “We're confident that the film is so scary that it will be extremely difficult to watch it all alone in a theatre. We will be running a contest and giving out details on our website about how to participate in it. Right now we have decided that we will screen the film for the winners of the contest a few days before the release of the film, that is on August 22. At the moment we have planned four trials that we will screen in a preview theatre.”  

 The condition is simple - anyone who wants to win Rs 5 lakh has to watch the film from start to finish, without getting out of the theatre . The contest will be well-publicised . We are now working out the logistics of date and time.”  

 Although Ram Gopal Varma remained unavailable for comment, his close friend says, “Ramu is very confident of the film and knows that he has made one of the scariest film on black magic and that's why he is ready to challenge viewers.” Any takers?  

*  Courtesy: *   Mumbai Mirror

DOES MONEY COME ANY EASIER?


----------



## Pat (Jul 31, 2008)

I wish I was there. I would have gone. But I am sure this is just another publicity stunt.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2008)

OMG!! What The Phoonk!!!!


----------



## hellgate (Jul 31, 2008)

i'll be the 1st i to participate.i need that moeny to buy the costliest Nehalem platform.
Ramu mein aa raha Hun


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 31, 2008)

Ramu aajkal bada paisa phoonk raha hai!


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 31, 2008)

I need popcorn & pepsi @ my seat.. always... 'll Ramu bring it 4 me in the break.

If my simple demand is met... I'm in


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2008)

I have seen so many scary stuff that this phoonk will not bother me at all.
Japanese horror fan here


----------



## Pat (Jul 31, 2008)

I think they will prolly bribe the guy, ask him to leave midway and then sensationalize the news


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 31, 2008)

Phoonk? 5 lac for the suffering, not bad


----------



## xbonez (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ well, the bribe will have to be more than 5lakhs


----------



## skippednote (Jul 31, 2008)

It won't be that scary........but i won't participate


----------



## k6153r (Jul 31, 2008)

No movie can be so scary, I'm ready to take that challenge.
But, my mother wont let me go there!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2008)

k6153r said:


> No movie can be so scary, I'm ready to take that challenge.
> But, my mother wont let me go there!!!



theres a quote:

"My car petrol tank can have 60 ltr. of petrol but I can't afford to prove it"....


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 31, 2008)

U r right rahimveron, i too heared that Japanese horror films r the scariest of all.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

AAJ TAK breaking news till the movie flops !



saqib_khan said:


> U r right rahimveron, i too heared that Japanese horror films r the scariest of all.


just heard and never tried ???
Japanese and chinese and korean (albeit Asian horror is their genre)

Excluding the pathetic Indian horror


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2008)

T159 said:


> Excluding the pathetic *Indian horror*



What's that? Never seen it 
Indian horror movies end up looking more like comedies!! The tagline shouldn't be "Darna mana hai", it should be "Hasna mana hai"


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe they will make you have a lot of Pepsi/Coke before you enter the movie theatre so one has to exit the hall to make No.1.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2008)

Ramu ka deemag uski babes ne khaa liyaa hai shaayad  
I bet even Ramu cant watch his own even he knows what to expect. That speaks a lot about the crap this movie will be. You can sense it from this kind of desperation.

@Kl@-24: Indian horror is most like b-grade eroticsm, usme nahaana sikhaaya jata hai wagairaa wagayraa  Kya tuu wahi abhishek hai Football Chat wallaaa?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Kya tuu wahi abhishek hai Football Chat wallaaa?



Haan, wohi hu! Bahut taang kheechi hai 1-dusre ki wahan pe


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2008)

^Season start hone de....bas chaddi khichni baaki reh jaayegii


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Season start hone de....bas chaddi khichni baaki reh jaayegii


----------



## Pathik (Jul 31, 2008)

There is no news on how to apply yet.


----------



## Pat (Jul 31, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Maybe they will make you have a lot of Pepsi/Coke before you enter the movie theatre so one has to exit the hall to make No.1.



make no. 1 ?  How can anyone make it ? Lol!


----------



## jax_diu (Aug 1, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv7qEf-30dU&feature=related

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv7qEf-30dU&feature=related

watch all this


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

^^funny 
horror fails


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 1, 2008)

The horror will actually be so boring that the guy will prefer walking out better than winning 5 lakhs


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 1, 2008)

Now that what i call EAZZZY MONEY


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 1, 2008)

kaise kaise naam rakhte hai films ke hawa,water,phoonk,next one main bata deta hu kya hogi

Thook - the saliva


----------



## iMav (Aug 1, 2008)

I am going, 5 lacs for just watching a movie, that too on recliner seats. Pretty cool.

Gaurav tu wapas aa gaya. Aao thakur.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

How about this. I'm giving someone 100 bucks to watch RGV ki Aag. No clauses whatsoever. But one must truthfully go through the entire movie. After watching, if you still have the will to live, let me know and I'll transfer the cash.


----------



## iMav (Aug 1, 2008)

Make it 500 I will, I have haven't watched it yet.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

^^ You are not included in the contest. You are too lifeless to be affected by _Aag_.


----------



## iMav (Aug 1, 2008)

WTF! Don't know whether to take it as a compliment or an insult.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 1, 2008)

if i download a dvdrip and see it, am i eligible for the 100 bucks?


----------



## trublu (Aug 2, 2008)

Ek to yeh film pitne waali hai.Uspe ramu sabko 5 lac dekar apna diwala kyun nikal raha hai?


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 2, 2008)

whare to register i wanaa buy iphoen so many iphones


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 2, 2008)

Ask him to play Doom 3 it the same theatre and conclude which is more scary-his film or this


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice .. I can endure this boring movie .. Are they gonna pay if someone falls asleep watching it ..?


----------



## forever (Aug 3, 2008)

trublu said:


> Ek to yeh film pitne waali hai.Uspe ramu sabko 5 lac dekar apna diwala kyun nikal raha hai?



Well said


----------



## abhi.eternal (Aug 3, 2008)

i guess the director of 'evil dead' announced the same thing (for the 1st movie) and won the bet!! not sure though.... but i am sure that its easy to watch indian horror flicks alone after watching shutter (thai) and walking alone through lonely roads and jungles!!! but yes... i will some snacks to keep me awake in a rgv movie!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

I am going. Where is this movie going to be screened ?
5 Lakhs for watching a movie ? All I need to do is to go there and fall asleep dreaming about the rig I will buy with this money. 



nish_higher said:


> Ask him to play Doom 3 it the same theatre and conclude which is more scary-his film or this


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2008)

A nice way for advertising......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

it says the competition id going to be announced in his website.
*DOES HE EVEN HAVE A WEBSITE ?*
if so, link please.


----------



## hullap (Aug 3, 2008)

^ *www.phoonk.in/
wish i could have got a chance for this
im not scared of horror movies
seen many jap ones, never got scared


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 3, 2008)

* Conditions Apply. 
    Can someone please check and tell me if Blind people are allowed there and that this is not mentioned explicitly in conditions ? 
  I know someone who is Blind and may be i can send him over and split the Buty. 
  Incase you are wondering why i don't want to go,i have seen Ramu's Sholey and i bet i wouldnt have completed watching that movie for 10 Lacs.No pun intended. Though its not Ramu's fault that actors didint knew movie was to be made on them during its shooting.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 7, 2008)

^Only Bhoot deserve some praise.


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm in for the contest! Only Joker's way of killing from TDK can give you the creeps. I'm in real need of cash!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

> I'm in real need of cash!


Yeah, and for us is like "5 lac? okay, if you insist."


----------



## Chirag (Aug 7, 2008)

Yea. Raat was scary.....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Yeah, and for us is like "5 lac? okay, if you insist."




hehe.

aif anyone of you gets 5 lac rupees,make sure the thread starter,who happens to be a undergrad jobless broke prick,gets his share please,even 3 lacs would make him happy.:/


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

^^ No offensive language against the original poster. Miserabled for one week.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 7, 2008)

actually goobi ...wat happens if he himself is the original Poster or thread starter ? 

  if it was a joke by u ... sorry to spoil it ..m nt good at sarcasm


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

The government never punishes a person from raping himself. And I follow that code. 

(It also doesn't punish a cop from harassing a regular person, so yipeee!)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 7, 2008)

Is it just me or the promos of this movie look identical to The Exorcist? 

Also wasn't there something like this pulled off with watching Evil Dead alone in theatre & getting rewarded? Or was it just a rumor?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> The government never punishes a person from raping himself. And I follow that code.



yes it does! try yourself and see.

p.s.: you are out of my siggy.chal baju hat hawa aane de..


----------



## hemantkulkarni (Aug 7, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> kaise kaise naam rakhte hai films ke hawa,water,phoonk,next one main bata deta hu kya hogi
> 
> Thook - the saliva


very funny............hmm.......good sense of humor

trailer itself is so boring then how d film would be.........but anyhow money matters.....m ready>>>>>>>


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

Kitna inaam rakhi hia re sarkar 'Phoonk' par?Pure 5 lakh!
No one is gonna get anything.This is just mere publicity to promote another RGV  crap movie.
Who made that movie......'aks'?

Hey,Lights went off when I started the trailer!Electricity failure.My comp was on UPS.It was dark,meri to trailer me hi P**T gayi.Aage kya hga?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

comeon guys, is there any fresh news on this ? 5 lakhs are about to come inside my pocket 
Has this been proven to be a scam yet ?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 8, 2008)

It was easy guys,i won.


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 8, 2008)

well my wallet is gonna be hot soon 

so RAAMU ME AA RAHA HOON , PAISE TAYAAR RAKHNA


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

Two Famous Quotes:

*>>> *The only thing that one needs to fear is fear itself.* <<<*
*>>> *Money, faith and love are the biggest motivators.* <<<*

*That means I am the best guy to win this *


----------



## krates (Aug 8, 2008)

Dude  believe me you will not be able to watch the movie alone in a theater !@!

I know the horror is not going to effect you but the sound effects will surely do

And the guyz saying i will go and sleep 

Do you think RGV will give money just like that he will ask several question like  

Did you liked the movie ?
What was the best scene you liked ?
Which scene was the scariest ?

like that and even if you win

HE will give you 10 LAKHS to make you keep your mouth shut and say i got really scared by the movie


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

krates said:


> Dude  believe me you will not be able to watch the movie alone in a theater !@!
> 
> I know the horror is not going to effect you but the sound effects will surely do
> 
> ...


Sound effects are nothing to me. I am already used to METALLICA. 

All those questions are very simple. Even if the movie is really stupid, I never fail to remember any scene.

The last option looks good. 10 lakhs instead of 5 lakhs.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

^^hey dnt forget Iron Maiden and Megadeth plus loooooooads of black metal 

well well........ will he give me the money if i go there with my iPod and PSP, play games while listening to some Metal and after interval, take nap ??? 

BTW i hope it is a good comedy ......err .... horror film 

if i win, i will share the money with all the ppl here


----------



## apoorva84 (Aug 8, 2008)

this is total bullshit....i am pretty sure it wont be scary...i saw the trailer when i went to watch "singh is king" today and it looked like an immature remake of the exorcist...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

ROCKER ?  so sad .......we are called Metalheads or Headbangers ........ ROCKERS are a different kinda species


----------



## krates (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Sound effects are nothing to me. I am already used to METALLICA.



u will not be listening to a song that time there will silence and then a bang and your heart beat rate will go up for sure !@!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^lol


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 9, 2008)

I think not all will get a chance to watch the movie alone.
maybe it would be some kind of lucky draw. 

I don't know if i would get scared or not but chance of winning 5lac  is to hard resist.

Also, it would a "A" film so mirrors stay away. your mommies will kill you


----------



## eggman (Aug 9, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Also, it would a "A" film so *mirrors* stay away


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 9, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Is it just me or the promos of this movie look identical to The Exorcist?
> 
> Also wasn't there something like this pulled off with watching Evil Dead alone in theatre & getting rewarded? Or was it just a rumor?



Exorcist was a great scorer in the genre, I mean though not the Xtreme scary but it was good.

Evil Dead? Sorry sir. I dont watch Cartoons.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Exorcist was a great scorer in the genre, I mean though not the Xtreme scary but it was good.
> 
> Evil Dead? Sorry sir. I dont watch Cartoons.



Exorcist was kool, watched it three times me and my 5yr old sis had a good laugh


----------



## krates (Aug 10, 2008)

the best of the scariest movie is scary movie


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Aug 10, 2008)

Hold on guys, what do you think, do you think they're fools and let all of us and everyone who want's the 5lac watch the movie?

Here's what I think they're going to do, out of all those who will apply, they'll select some sh1t scared 'girls' and gay guys who piss in their pants on watching such pathetic movies. I mean look at the trailer, I was laughing all the way!  If this is the case, then those who play "Silent Hill" in a theater alone should get 5crore as prize. wtf??


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2008)

err...never underestimate Silent Hill *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/60.png

Am talking about the game, got scared like hell and Pyramid Head ftw. Only Villain that is so friggin cool that he get proposals from sh fan gals.
*tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs18/300W/f/2007/208/c/7/Pyramid_Head_by_suarezart.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 10, 2008)

Just a gist of the details in TnC
(highlighted in *bold* those details that I found we must have look at) 




> *TERMS AND CONDITIONS FOR THE PHOONK CONTEST*
> 
> 1.  This contest is open to all Indian citizens, who are above *18* years of age as on 10th August, 2008. Residents and citizens of other countries residing in India and Non Resident Indians are not eligible to participate in this contest.
> 
> ...


The whole thing made me go WTF!!!
I mean, closing eyes for 3 seconds or more will lead to instant disqualification.
Suppose we are bored and we yawn.. then??? 


@Cyrus The Virus, T159
+1
Silent hill is far scarier than this $h1t IMO


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 10, 2008)

guys,where to apply?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

im 13  sh1t ......and i thought it would be quite fun 

By the way, i watched the trailer. Looks like a hit comedy film


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2008)

Where is my prize money?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

it looks like a lemon party 

i am not fond of lemons


----------



## krates (Aug 11, 2008)

this is really irritating

these guyz think that below 18 people might die if they watch the movie or what

i am 15 fcuk..


----------



## chicha (Aug 11, 2008)

i think the message from Ramu is misunderstood what he really ment was if we can recover from his stupid movie he will give us that money.


but as a horror fan i need to watch a proper horro movie. its been long ppl at holywood are busy cutting ppl up and not making a proper horror movie


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

krates said:


> this is really irritating
> 
> these guyz think that below 18 people might die if they watch the movie or what
> 
> i am 15 fcuk..


i thought you were atleast half the age of Tommy


----------



## Chirag (Aug 11, 2008)

@chicha - Better watch psychological horrors.. Too good. Tale of two sisters.. to start with.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 18, 2008)

how to
apply??????????


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 18, 2008)

@pritish_kul2
SMS PHOONK to 57333
Do Read the Terms & Conditions


 Another Howler 
*www.phoonk.in/contest1.htm

Looks like RGV has run out of ideas
But then, when *did* he have Ideas??


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 18, 2008)

this is one of the best promotion ideas to make ppl watch a boring movie


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 18, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Just a gist of the details in TnC
> (highlighted in *bold* those details that I found we must have look at)
> 
> 
> ...


wtf ? I am *almost* 18 
and 3 seconds is too little. I *blink* for that long.
lucky draw ? wtf ? what happened to merit ?


----------



## altaf (Aug 19, 2008)

ha ha ha


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> wtf ? I am *almost* 18
> and 3 seconds is too little. I *blink* for that long.
> lucky draw ? wtf ? what happened to merit ?


You blink for three secs??? 
WTF???
As far as lucky draw goes, he (RGV) will make sure luck shall favour him as choose a $h1ty coward to come for the movie... and get his money back 
Anyway, check out the new howler (already posted on this thread)


----------



## shaunak (Aug 19, 2008)

So its come to this, 
He has to pay people for them to watch his movies....


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 19, 2008)

^^
Nah dude
This is just a "promotional" event to "woo" audiences to "watch" the film
As i said, kisi faaltu aadmi ko paisa khilaake (paanch lack se kum) usse theatre mein movie dekne ko bolega, uski "fatt" jaaegi, sub ko sunaaega, blah..blah..blah...
(Pls excuse my Hindi)


----------



## dreamsalive (Aug 19, 2008)

u ppl r making fun and insulting his movie even though it's not released .
and moreover i dont think anyone of u(including me) has guts to watch the movie even at house full(if happens). 
yaar, theres nothing easier than to hit buttons on ur keyboard and telling blah..blah..things about movie 
(yes, RGV aag was crap , but this ain't mean his every movie is like that)
 And to clear that i'm not RGV movied big fan..

STrange, v Ppl throw insults around....


----------



## eggman (Aug 19, 2008)

^^yeah......judging by RGV's latest film and previous horror film (darling, Darna Manna Hai,Darna Zaroori Hai....) we know what it'll be like!! And the stupid trailers prove that we are right.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

@dreamsalive
 watch *Three Extremes* before watching this movie, its a creation of three horror masters from Korea, Hong Kong and Japan.

And yeah its a mix of psychological and surreal horror.
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0420251/
*www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1152216-three_extremes/

NOTE: *Not for chicken hearted*.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 19, 2008)

OMG I won 5 lakh
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/41large.png
Tell 'em stop making copies of Hollywood movies putting Indian masala


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 21, 2008)

That's what i call Raining MONEY!!!....Count me in...


----------



## viruses (Aug 24, 2008)

someguy has booked a ticket in inox to watch it all alone but he won't get the proze and the cometition is over.chap paid 50,000 bucks to watch it alone


----------



## eggman (Aug 24, 2008)

^^Still he get the shocker, because of financial loss!!!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

dreamsalive said:


> u ppl r making fun and insulting his movie even though it's not released .
> and moreover i dont think anyone of u(including me) has guts to watch the movie even at house full(if happens).
> yaar, theres nothing easier than to hit buttons on ur keyboard and telling blah..blah..things about movie
> (yes, RGV aag was crap , but this ain't mean his every movie is like that)
> ...



Yaar,pls dont underestimate us. Even in the horror films i liked,(Silence of the Lambs, my favourite coz of awesome acting), i didn't get spooked out. Then, how can u expect me to be scared by some shi**y movie; u may be speaking for urself but dont think every1 is like u.(no offense intended) and I too am no RGV fan though i like a couple of his movies.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Yaar,pls dont underestimate us. Even in the horror films i liked,(Silence of the Lambs, my favourite coz of awesome acting), i didn't get spooked out. Then, how can u expect me to be scared by some shi**y movie; u may be speaking for urself but dont think every1 is like u.(no offense intended) and I too am no RGV fan though i like a couple of his movies.



exactly my point. If you get scared, fine but some people dont.


----------



## Kulz (Aug 24, 2008)

Whtever might be it...... D movies a damn boring one...  Infact u'll laugh at lotz of dialouges...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 24, 2008)

It must be damn scary. People are scared to even go to the theaters.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 24, 2008)

wtf first gimmie my 5 lakhs for watching AAG!!


----------



## 2kewl (Aug 24, 2008)

Saw in the newspaper today...a guy has booked a theatre for 50,000. He wants to win that money


----------



## eggman (Aug 24, 2008)

^^WHat??? Do we have to book the theater on our own!!! Is it????

Damn!!! Looks the ramu just needs an excuse to stick a "HOUSE FULL" banner!!!


----------



## 2kewl (Aug 24, 2008)

eggman;92519
Damn!!! Looks the ramu just needs an excuse to stick a "HOUSE FULL" banner!!![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Haha...good one!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

Pathik said:


> It must be damn scary. People are scared to even go to the theaters.



ROFL!!


----------



## anispace (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ wow ... no offense....but your taste in movies must really suck if you think 'phoonk' is better than 'The Dark Knight'.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 25, 2008)

Saw the movie , night show 11:15pm , horrible movie, not horriffic. Wtf!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

^^First half is boring and the second half ......is .....well *HUMOROUS*


----------



## anispace (Aug 26, 2008)

where does this guy get the funds to make such crap movies one after another?


----------

